# What comes up when you google your Username?



## iSpinz (Jan 15, 2010)

WHat comes up for you? Has to be random.

Mine is here. I used to play Maplestory, but seriously, I never was a NX scammer. That guys is lying.

Also post the first image that comes up:


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 15, 2010)

My youtube page


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 15, 2010)

I do.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 15, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I do.



Lololol David Woner 

http://familytreemaker.genealogy.com/users/c/a/s/Phillip-D-Cassell/WEBSITE-0001/UHP-0118.html


----------



## Edward (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 15, 2010)

Most of the top links are somehow associated with me (the benefit of having an unusual last name), but if you dig deep enough in the matches, you do eventually find the severed head of Mike Hughey.


----------



## Novriil (Jan 15, 2010)

First of all it says: Did you mean: Novril
And I didn't because novriil is exactly the same in Estonian 
But it's a drug and I read about it in a book (S.King - Misery).. And when I made an account few years ago to somewhere then I thought about the username and put novriil just because anything else didn't come up..
mostly the real results (novrIIl):
Speedsolving
hi-games
cubemania
one Estonian forum
jamlegend
and... that's about it.. only 1.5 pages.

E: first pic:




and after that, speedsolving banner and then all the avatars of the users on this forum


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 15, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Most of the top links are somehow associated with me (the benefit of having an unusual last name), but if you dig deep enough in the matches, you do eventually find the severed head of Mike Hughey.



Hey uh, Mike, an how you do.
*hug*


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 15, 2010)

Hahahahah, fun stuff does.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 15, 2010)

The entire first page is of me.


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 15, 2010)

wow, haven't done this for a while. It used to bring up all sorts of gaming forums I was registered on, as well as my youtube, speedsolving profiles and other internet websites I have registered on. 

I just tried it now and it bring up pages with information about cooking oil and low fat cooking reciepes, patents for cooking fat filters, and there are a few other people who also have my user name for things like twitter.

In addition to posting web results, why not see what google images brings up?

post a link to the first picture that is displayed. 

Apparantly some guy from Dartmouth owns a boat called Cooking Fat. 

http://www.jesterinfo.org/RoryMcDougallandCookingFat.jpg


----------



## LNZ (Jan 15, 2010)

Links to this site.

And as plnz91 (really evil version on lnz, think lnz meets Pearl Jam's "Jeremy") is my Pogo (an EA games site) name and for photobucket at well, there are chances, you'd get links to Photobucket and Pogo. 

And you'll notice that plnz91 = p(lnz)91. P is for Pearl Jam, 91 is the year their debut (and classic) album "Ten" came out.


----------



## Litz (Jan 15, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> WHat comes up for you? Has to be random.
> 
> Mine is here. I used to play Maplestory, but seriously, I never was a NX scammer. That guys is lying.
> 
> Also post the first image that comes up:



Used to play too (on global though) but this isn't my username there so yeah.

Litz wire shows up appearantly.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jan 15, 2010)

Did you mean: RAHUL KADUKAR


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 15, 2010)

Mine is stuff from rube timer,speedsolving,stuff from the american dictionary and thesaurus,and my scorehero profile.


----------



## Owen (Jan 15, 2010)

Some band.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 15, 2010)

Just speedsolving. nlcuber22 isn't my name on any other forum.


Spoiler











^^first image


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 15, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Just speedsolving. nlcuber22 isn't my name on any other forum.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I LOLed so hard on the picture.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 15, 2010)

A grave stone... I'm scared. I know when you search my full name ennis results & a weirdo on facebook comes up.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 15, 2010)

Googling my username gives: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?u=63

Image: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/customavatars/avatar63_1.gif

Both come from this site, so not too terribly crazy or anything.

Chris


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006GARR01 for me.

http://www.garron.us/ for the rest of the world.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Jan 15, 2010)

The first thing I believe is my Facebook (because I put it in my middle name )? I haven't checked in a while. The rest are a bunch of forums I used to be active in.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 15, 2010)

Too much.

SpeedSolving
twitter
flickr
youtube
stepmania
programmingforums
ZuneBoards (Lol I think I visited for a grand total of a week)
LinuxForums
Hi-Games
linerider.org
pythonforums

and more random stuff.
All me.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 15, 2010)

my youtube account, followed by my speedsolving profile, twitter page and JTV account.
my youtube display picture is the first image that comes up


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 15, 2010)

On the normal web search I found Something about medicine, further down I found my speedsolving username.




this was the first image.

This was below me


----------



## Dene (Jan 15, 2010)

First link.
First image.

That guy is a rugby league player from New Zealand, by the way.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 15, 2010)

My youtube page. First pic is my avatar.


----------



## hillary (Jan 16, 2010)

Hillary Clinton's website and a picture of a sad looking Hillary Clinton.

It would be really funny if it worked the other way round. Maybe I should use a picture of her as my avatar


----------



## Kian (Jan 16, 2010)

First image I get is of a guy named Kian Egan. He was a member of the forgettable boy band, Westlife.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 16, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?u=768


----------



## shoot1510 (Jan 16, 2010)

http://www.xfire.com/profile/shoot1510/ 

Brings up my profile gaming ID.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 16, 2010)

Web search: speedsolving forum stuff/youtube page

First Image:


----------



## Edmund (Jan 16, 2010)

I know Edmunds.com will come up first and maybe Narnia comes up somewhere.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 16, 2010)

The first link I get is the Wikipedia page on Citric Acid, and I also get different scientific stuff, blah...

First Image:





Um, Random.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 16, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> The first link I get is the Wikipedia page on Citric Acid, and I also get different scientific stuff, blah...
> 
> First Image:
> 
> ...



I meant to tell you, we did something in science the other day with citric acid.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 16, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > The first link I get is the Wikipedia page on Citric Acid, and I also get different scientific stuff, blah...
> ...



Haha.


----------



## Meep (Jan 16, 2010)

and an Urban Dictionary page for 'Meep'


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jan 16, 2010)

The first pic I get is this. http://images.google.com/imgres?img...=21&hl=en&sa=N&um=1&ei=LCdRS7aBMOne8AaB6YygCg It's the Dvorak thread on here and a picture of a cool Dvorak keyboard.


----------



## idpapro (Jan 16, 2010)

http://www.idpa.com/ , i guess that this means that im a pro at somthin!


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jan 16, 2010)

Here it is.

It basically shows my profile on all the sites i registered.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 16, 2010)

Apparently a yugioh card is called Saber Slash.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 16, 2010)

This is the first thing that comes up.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 16, 2010)

In images i get a manta ray PEZenfuegos avatar,F.P.'s avatar,and dunpeal2064's avatar?


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 16, 2010)

Other Thomas09s! I need to switch back to Tok, my username that I use for eveything else.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 16, 2010)

When I search my name a bunch of speedsolving and DotA links come up 
And for pictures, a picture of IceFrog(wtf?), then my own picture. Then Ks.DotA ._.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 16, 2010)

Ummm.... http://www.myspace.com/mikepnordberg


----------



## Sin-H (Jan 16, 2010)

a lot of stuff about hyperbolic functions


----------



## toast (Jan 16, 2010)

Hmm...


----------



## Enter (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## Tim Major (Jan 16, 2010)

http://l10n.kde.org/team-infos.php?teamcode=zh_TW

Lol, check that link.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 16, 2010)

:fp Him.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 16, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> Web search: speedsolving forum stuff/youtube page
> 
> First Image:



I remember uploading that.


----------



## Logan (Jan 16, 2010)

My username here: Logan
http://www.massport.com/logan/default.aspx





My username on everything else: Ljrox123
http://www.youtube.com/user/ljrox123


----------

